# Aufbau einer URL



## Erwin4711 (10. Sep 2017)

Hallo ich habe ein Frage, die für alle hier wahrscheinlich leicht zu lösen ist, mich aber doch vor eine Herausforderung stellt, da ich mich in java jetzt eigentlich nicht auskenne.

Ich habe ein Java script, das wie folgt aussieht:

```
<script>
        let query = {
         queries:[
            {
             fields:[
                'title',
                'topic'
             ],
             query:'heute-journal vom'
            },
            {
             fields:[
                'channel'
             ],
             query:'zdf'
            }
         ],
         sortBy:'timestamp',
         sortOrder:'desc',
         future:false,
         offset:0,
         size:10
        }
     
        let queryString = JSON.stringify(query);
     
        let request = new XMLHttpRequest();
        let requestURL = '[URL]https://derserver.de/api/query';[/URL]
        request.open("POST", requestURL);
```
Ich habe versanden, das dort eine variable mit let definiert wird und diese dann zu einer URL zusammengebaut wird. Diese wird dann anschließen mittels request.open als  Post request aufgerufen.
Aber wie sieht die request URL jetzt genau aus? Also alles nach dem https://derserver.de/api/

Ich würde nämlich diesen Aufruf gerne auch außerhalb von java z.b. per curl oder wget möglich machen.


Vielen Dank im voraus für die Hilfe,

Erwin


----------



## mrBrown (10. Sep 2017)

Java != JavaScript 

Lass die den Query-String mal loggen, das ist der Inhalt des Request - im wesentlichen ist das genau das, was da als query steht.
Die URL ist wirklich nur die URL wie sie da steht.


----------



## sascha-sphw (11. Sep 2017)

Erwin4711 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ich habe ein Frage, die für alle hier wahrscheinlich leicht zu lösen ist, mich aber doch vor eine Herausforderung stellt, da ich mich in java jetzt eigentlich nicht auskenne.
> 
> Ich habe ein Java script, das wie folgt aussieht:
> 
> ...



Der Inhalt von queryString ist:

```
"{"queries":[{"fields":["title","topic"],"query":"heute-journal vom"},{"fields":["channel"],"query":"zdf"}],"sortBy":"timestamp","sortOrder":"desc","future":false,"offset":0,"size":10}"
```
Also einfach nur das query Object als String.
Die URL ist ganz genau wie @mrBrown bereits gesagt hat, die die da steht

```
https://derserver.de/api/query
```
Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass der Orginal Quelltext wie folgt aussehen sollte.

```
let requestURL = 'https://derserver.de/api/query';
```

Die Daten sendest Du dann so,

```
request.setRequestHeader("Content-Type", "application/json");
request.send(queryString);
```
wobei die Daten dann im Body des Requests mit geschickt werden und nicht in der URL.

Generell ist let sehr neu, wenn Du also ältere Browser unterstützen möchtest, solltest Du noch var verwenden.


----------

